# bailando en un toldo



## blep

Buenas 

Cuál sería la buena traducción de "toldo" en un contexto de carnaval, específicamente en Panamá?

Encontré la palabra en está oración: "amanecí bailando en un toldo." Qué podría significar? "Awning"? "Tent"? "Float"?


Gracias a todos!


----------



## Ferrol

En ese contexto , posiblemente "marquee", pero es difícil saber sin más contexto, o sin la aclaración de algún forero de Panamá sobre su significado especifico allí.


----------



## blep

Ferrol said:


> En ese contexto , posiblemente "marquee", pero es difícil saber sin mád contexto, p sin la aclaración de algún forero de Panamá sobre su significado especifico allí.


lamentable es todo lo que tengo como contexto :/


----------



## gotasdeoro

Según el diccionario de la RAE, puede ser una tienda de indígenas hecha con ramas y cuero. No sé si será lo adecuado


----------



## Ferrol

gotasdeoro said:


> Según el diccionario de la RAE, puede ser una tienda de indígenas hecha con ramas y cuero. No sé si será lo adecuado


Sí, pero dice que significa eso en "Arg,Bol, y Ur". No menciona Panamá.....


----------



## gotasdeoro

Ya lo he visto, pero he supuesto que se podía haber extendido


----------



## gotasdeoro

No sabemos el contexto, pero se podría traducir quizás por "cobertizo"


----------



## blep

gotasdeoro said:


> No sabemos el contexto, pero se podría traducir quizás por "cobertizo"


puede ser!


----------



## Ferrol

gotasdeoro said:


> No sabemos el contexto, pero se podría traducir quizás por "cobertizo"


Eso parece una estructura más permanente que un "toldo" , más equivalenteva una "cabaña" o  una "caseta"


----------



## jilar

Lo más probable es que equivalga a carpa.
Es una instalación de lo más común en fiestas. Por su fácil montaje.

El uso de la preposición en y no bajo (bajo un toldo- es lo normal, pues el toldo siempre funciona como techo) da pistas para ver que esa persona ve ese toldo (carpa) como un espacio cerrado, esto es, tiene paredes y él está *en* su espacio interior.

En fin, está en un recinto (local si así se quiere ver) hecho con material textil, como puede ser una tienda, una carpa, ...


----------



## gotasdeoro

De panamaamerica.com: lugares en que las orquestas y los artistas interactuaban con su público para complacerlo...en una de las cuatro noches del carnaval de antaño


----------



## Ferrol

jilar said:


> Lo más probable es que equivalga a carpa.
> Es una instalación de lo más común en fiestas. Por su fácil montaje.
> 
> El uso de la preposición en y no bajo (bajo un toldo- es lo normal, pues el toldo siempre funciona como techo) da pistas para ver que esa persona ve ese toldo (carpa) como un espacio cerrado, esto es, tiene paredes y él está *en* su espacio interior.
> 
> En fin, está en un recinto (local si así se quiere ver) hecho con material textil, como puede ser una tienda, una carpa, ...


Estoy de acuerdo
Si uno busca "carpa" en este sentido, en el diccionario de la casa la primera opción que da es "marquee" , que me parece la más específica para una estructura temporal de lona, preparada para algún evento, aunque "tent" podria también valer. Las imágenes de "awning" , en cambio , tienen poco que ver con las de  "carpa"


----------



## gotasdeoro

Tenemos que buscar algún sinónimo que no se preste a confusiones...o dejarlo tal cual


----------



## Rocko!

jilar said:


> Lo más probable es que equivalga a carpa.


También estoy de acuerdo con Jilar, en que se trata de una _carpa_.
Por aquí también llamarían "toldo" a cualquier especie de carpa, y nunca lo llamarían _carpa _porque suena a circense.


----------



## gotasdeoro

Añado: estructuras hechas con suelos de madera y techo de zinc


----------



## Ferrol

Si "toldo" en Panamá en ese contexto que da gotasdeoro, es una estructura como la que aquí denominamos "carpa", creo que "marquee" es una buena opción
Crossposted con el ültimo de "gotasdeoro", que aclara que no es lo que llamamos aquí "carpa". Por tanto , tampoco parece que "marquee" valga.
Quizás "pavilion" que es una estructura más sólida y que puede traducirse por "quiosco" como lo llamamos aquí o "bandstand" para una orquesta, o banda de música  que toca al aire libre


----------



## gotasdeoro

No es una carpa. Suelo de madera y techo de zinc!


----------



## jilar

Blep, ¿cómo llamarías a algo así? Independientemente del tamaño y forma.






Carpa para fiestas de 4x8 metros blanca con paredes laterales Pure Garden & Living
Por aquí es una carpa.


----------



## Ferrol

jilar said:


> Blep, ¿cómo llamarías a algo así? Independientemente del tamaño y forma.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Carpa para fiestas de 4x8 metros blanca con paredes laterales Pure Garden & Living
> Por aquí es una carpa.


En inglés Marquee,pero probablemente te refieres al español de Panamá, y la pregunta sería mejor para gotasdeoro que para blep, que es de Luxemburgo


----------



## gotasdeoro

Y los materiales?


----------



## gotasdeoro

Mirad el sitio que os he dicho y veréis mejor lo que son. Estoy pensando una alternativa, pero sólo se me ocurre "garito al descubierto" y no me convence del todo, aunque es eso.


----------



## Ferrol

Por lo que se ve en la foto que da jilar parece claro que no es lo que llaman en Panamá "toldo". El suelo es la hierba y la estructura parece lona


----------



## gotasdeoro

Exactamente


----------



## Ferrol

gotasdeoro said:


> Mirad el sitio que os he dicho y veréis mejor lo que son. Estoy pensando una alternativa, pero sólo se me ocurre "garito al descubierto" y no me convence del todo, aunque es eso.


Si tiene el techo de zinc como dijiste en un post anterio ¿como puede ser descubierto?.Garito aqui tiene la connotación de lugar público de ocio , poco recomendable en el que se desarrollan actividades que rozan la ilegalidad


----------



## Rocko!

En los carnavales latinoamericanos es común ver muchos toldos pequeños hechos con lona, donde por lo regular esta un vendedor de cerveza o comida. Estos toldos allí se quedan hasta el día siguiente o hasta que acabe el carnaval.
Yo creo que el personaje se quedó bailando en un toldo porque allí estaba bebiendo su cerveza.

La foto es de un carnaval en una ciudad de Panamá:


----------



## Rodal

Toldo es un techo de lona (o de cualquier otro material sintético) para el sol.

CANOPY.


----------



## Ferrol

Rodal said:


> Toldo es un techo de lona para el sol.
> 
> CANOPY.


Parece que no en Panamá


----------



## gotasdeoro

Tienes razón, no es buena alternativa. Yo lo dejaría así: 'toldo' porque parece algo exclusivo de Panamá.


----------



## blep

Ferrol said:


> En inglés Marquee,pero probablemente te refieres al español de Panamá, y la pregunta sería mejor para gotasdeoro que para blep, que es de Luxemburgo


Sí pues yo no soy hablante nativa ni de inglés ni de espanol, y entonces yo no supongo que mi contribución lingüística pueda ayudar jeje


----------



## blep

Y muchas gracias a todos por su ayuda!!! pienso haber encontrado una traducción satisfactoria!


----------



## Graciela J

Según el Diccionario de Americanismos:

*toldo*

III. 1. m. _Pa_. Lugar en el que se celebran diversiones populares, _especialmente bailes_.

(_Pa _es la abreviatura de Panamá)


----------

